# prick-eared golden?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Possibly a new fad? :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Uhhh... not sure how much of a fad that will become....










:lol:


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

No, not much of a fad...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Prick-eared goldens? it will never catch on.


----------

